# Expression de mon amour pour ma partenaire Italienne.



## Titom

Bonjour à tous,

Je veux me mettre à l'Italien en secret , afin de faire la surprise à ma concubine Sicilienne qui parle Francais. Je trouve cela un peu facile pour moi, en effet je voudrais partager les efforts de communications qu'elle fournie. Mais avant tout, je souhaiterais lui exprimer un peu mes sentiments dans cette merveilleuse langue.

Bref, je recherche une traduction pour cette phrase : " Tu n'imagines méme pas à quel point tu me rends heureux et serein, je veux enlever toutes les peurs que tu pourrais avoir, que se soit sur nous, sur la vie ou autre choses, je veux qu'on avance ensemble sans craintes main dans la main."
(c'est une chose que je veux dire oralement...)

Merci d'avance pour votre compréhension et votre aide...


----------



## Titom

Voilà, je cherche les bons termes et les bons mots, mais bon, dites moi si cela va bien : " Non immagini stesso passo a quale punto mi rendi felice e sereno, io vogliono togliere tutti i timori che potresti avere, che si sia su noi, sulla vita o altre cose, voglio che si avanza insieme senza timori mano nella mano ".

Merci encore...


----------



## nestore

Voici une traduction (à remanier): 



"Non immagini neanche/neppure (Non puoi neanche immaginare) quanto (tu) mi renda felice e sereno. Vorrei (Voglio) far svanire/dileguare ogni tua (possibile/eventuale) paura, che sia su di (che riguardi) noi, sulla vita o su qualcos’altro, voglio che si proceda/avanzi insieme (voglio avanzare insieme a te), senza timori (senza timore alcuno), mano nella mano."





Nestore


----------



## Titom

Gracie Nestore !!! Les conseils sont supers ! Merci


----------



## nestore

Titom said:


> Grazie Nestore !!! Les conseils sont supers ! Merci



Je t'en prie, Titom! Que ces mots obtiennent l'effet espéré. 



Nestore


----------



## Titom

Excuse-moi encore...Les verbes sont-ils à l'infinitif?
(Merci du soutien...)


----------



## Titom

(j'avais pas vu la faute pour Grazie... Oups merci professeur !)


----------



## nestore

Lesquels? Il y en a plusieurs...(à l'indicatif, au subjonctif, au conditionnel, à l'infinitif...).

"Non immagini (indicatif) neanche/neppure (Non puoi neanche immaginare (indicatif+infinitif)) quanto (tu) mi renda (subjonctif) felice e sereno. Vorrei (conditionnel) (Voglio (indicatif)) far svanire/dileguare (infinitif+infinitif) ogni tua (possibile/eventuale) paura, che sia (subjonctif) su di (che riguardi (subjonctif)) noi, sulla vita o su qualcos’altro, voglio (indicatif) che si proceda/avanzi (subjonctif) insieme (voglio avanzare (indicatif+infinitif) insieme a te), senza timori (senza timore alcuno), mano nella mano."



Nestore


----------



## Titom

EUh, dois je les conjuguer en faite? (C'est mon premier jour d'Italien =) )


----------



## nestore

Hé! Ce n'est pas un exercice de grammaire!  
Les verbes sont déjà conjugués, j'ai juste indiqué les modes. Tu ne devras que remanier le texte en choisissant les phrases et les mots qui te conviennent le plus, parmi ceux que j'ai écrits. 



Nestore


----------



## Titom

Tu es trop fort Nestore, je te souhaite un super bon week-end et une bonne continuation pour la suite. Ciao !!!


----------



## nestore

Ce fut un plaisir! Tout plein de bonnes choses pour toi et pour ta dulcinée. Bon courage pour les cours d'italien en cachette.



Nè


----------

